# Baby Dumpling (Knit)



## Gypsycream

At last I've published Baby Dumpling! Many thanks to my lovely test knitters xx
This pattern includes directions for Dumpling, (knitted flat, feet, legs, body and head in one piece) and assembled. I have included a detailed step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you create the sweetest of baby.

Also included are lots of outfits for both boys and girls. These include:

4 pairs of shoes
Sleep suit or Onesie
Knickers or Soakers
Pinafore dress
Romper suit
2 hats
Sweaters
Joggers/leggings
Jacket
and baby's very own lamb cuddly blanket.

A lovely stash buster!

Price: $6/£3.60

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/229844278/baby-dumpling
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-dumpling Or for more information and additional links:


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my goodness! Just when I think you can't create anything cuter you do. Just adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## vershi

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my goodness! Just when I think you can't create anything cuter you do. Just adorable!


I agree, am going to have to have this one too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae

This so cute and look at all you get with the pattern, endless variations. Well done, and of course, this will be very popular. Love it!!!


----------



## vera M

I have just boughht the pattern and its so thick with lots of things to keep us happy thank you a cheap price for all this thank you x


----------



## JessMarsh

Wow another beauty ..thank you


----------



## Shauna0320

Another marvelous creation! Thank you.


----------



## blackat99

Ahhhh Pat. You never cease to amaze me! Baby Dumpling looks too gorgeous for words! It is wonderful that you have designed most parts to be knitted in one! Less sewing up! Yay!

I am starting one right away! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

More beautiful babies are going to come to our delighted GChildren in a rush,they are sooooooooooooooo beautiful.


----------



## DonnieK

Sooooo, this is what you have been up to while I was in that mean old hospital!!! These babies are just too adorable and what a load of patterns for the price of one!! Wow, now you just know I have to make one of these..............or two or three. I know my great niece will love this little sweetie! And, of course, Maxwell must just have this one! But, I will be careful what I sew the buttons on with as he managed to chew the button off of Poppets jumper and I sewed it on with fishing line!! Boy's, who can explain how they manage to tear up the un-tear-uppable!!!


----------



## dragonflylace

Adorable...wow, what a pattern. So many outfits, so many possibilities. I have just purchased the pattern and I am ready to begin.

Thanks for such another great addition to your patterns.


----------



## Katsch

How sweet and adorable are these babies. Amazing work Pat!


----------



## amudaus

Pat i was just thinking about you(all good thoughts) and here you are with the Cutest,Sweetest,adorable creation.Pat i take my hat off to you and all the wonderful patterns that you create.You are a very talented Lady and thank you for all the pleasure you give.x :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## emr521

Just bought the pattern. Love these little ones. Can't wait to start, but I have to finish another project first


----------



## luree

Oh my how cute! Very cute Pat!


----------



## lafranciskar

What an adorable group of Baby Dumplings you have created. Love their hair. And look at that big round tummy with a belly button. Plus all those outfits you have included. You've given us more in this one pattern than you get in a lot of knitting books that you'd have to pay 3 or 4 times more for. Thank you so much for all your hard work. I absolutely love everything about this pattern.


----------



## LindaM

Oh Pat... these are just so adorable. I can't wait to start making them as soon as I am done with my special bunny I'm knitting. Your one amazing lady designing such a beautiful pattern. Oh I can see a whole bunch of these popping up everywhere. The clothes are just adorable, but the faces on these are just to cute for words. So many outfits. Oh my goodness. Where does one begin to choose to start. In any event thank you so much for designing another winner. Your just Amazing. Did I say that already? Well, you are. Thank you so much. Can't wait to start knitting this baby up.


----------



## Frances14

Gypsycream said:


> At last I've published Baby Dumpling! Many thanks to my lovely test knitters xx
> This pattern includes directions for Dumpling, (knitted flat, feet, legs, body and head in one piece) and assembled. I have included a detailed step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you create the sweetest of baby.
> 
> Also included are lots of outfits for both boys and girls. These include:
> 
> 4 pairs of shoes
> Sleep suit or Onesie
> Knickers or Soakers
> Pinafore dress
> Romper suit
> 2 hats
> Sweaters
> Joggers/leggings
> Jacket
> and baby's very own lamb cuddly blanket.
> 
> A lovely stash buster!
> 
> Price: $6/£3.60
> 
> Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/229844278/baby-dumpling
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-dumpling Or for more information and additional links:


Pat, how tall are they please?

Jenny x


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Pat, sorry I was delayed; Why do Carers keep making me talk to them?????. 
But I just want to say, Your beautiful Baby Dumplings are adorable. You know how much these little ones mean to me so thank you so much for this pattern. There have been lots of us who have been nagging you since the Poppet Season, for a compliment to the amazing Kindergarten full of Poppets, so what can we do this time.... DONNA.... Are you free??? How about a nursery??? Pat, I know this pattern has given you some grief and a full rubbish bin, but it has been so worth it, how many of us are going to struggle to choose which outfit to knit first. I Love Love Love them all. Now please get yourself on that plane and relax for a break, sitting on your balcony, in the sunshine. xxx


----------



## Frances14

DonnieK said:


> Sooooo, this is what you have been up to while I was in that mean old hospital!!! These babies are just too adorable and what a load of patterns for the price of one!! Wow, now you just know I have to make one of these..............or two or three. I know my great niece will love this little sweetie! And, of course, Maxwell must just have this one! But, I will be careful what I sew the buttons on with as he managed to chew the button off of Poppets jumper and I sewed it on with fishing line!! Boy's, who can explain how they manage to tear up the un-tear-uppable!!!


Hi DonnieK, lovely to see you on here again. You have been missed

Jenny x


----------



## chris kelly

DonnieK said:


> Sooooo, this is what you have been up to while I was in that mean old hospital!!! These babies are just too adorable and what a load of patterns for the price of one!! Wow, now you just know I have to make one of these..............or two or three. I know my great niece will love this little sweetie! And, of course, Maxwell must just have this one! But, I will be careful what I sew the buttons on with as he managed to chew the button off of Poppets jumper and I sewed it on with fishing line!! Boy's, who can explain how they manage to tear up the un-tear-uppable!!!


Hello Lovely Donnie. I hope you are chilling out and thinking about Dumplings. Lol. It's wonderful to see your face cuddled up into Maxwell's in your Avatar and know you love Pat and her Gypsycream patterns as much as I do. Take care of yourself. x


----------



## chris kelly

LindaM said:


> Oh Pat... these are just so adorable. I can't wait to start making them as soon as I am done with my special bunny I'm knitting. Your one amazing lady designing such a beautiful pattern. Oh I can see a whole bunch of these popping up everywhere. The clothes are just adorable, but the faces on these are just to cute for words. So many outfits. Oh my goodness. Where does one begin to choose to start. In any event thank you so much for designing another winner. Your just Amazing. Did I say that already? Well, you are. Thank you so much. Can't wait to start knitting this baby up.


I couldn't have put it better myself, Linda.  :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh!! Isn't this the cutest little baby!! Pat, you outdid yourself....AGAIN! Just when I think you can't possibly design a cuter pattern than your last one, you go and come up with another one. You are incredible! Just got my pattern and can't wait to get started on Baby Dumpling, but darn, I've got to finish a couple of items first. Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Frances14 said:


> Pat, how tall are they please?
> 
> Jenny x


They are knitted with the feet, legs, body and head as one piece Jenny, so they sit and stand easily and measure 12 inches/30cms sitting and 18 inches/46cms from head to toe.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww thank you folks


----------



## Maryannee

Oh no! Looks like I'll be busy making babies!


----------



## Frances14

Gypsycream said:


> They are knitted with the feet, legs, body and head as one piece Jenny, so they sit and stand easily and measure 12 inches/30cms sitting and 18 inches/46cms from head to toe.


Sound lovely Pat, will be buying this evening. Thank you.

Jenny x


----------



## 44gram

Oh my goodness. Adorable doll. I dont have my Poppet finished and now have another on my to-do list. You are amazing!!!!! Thank you so much!!

Downloaded


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> At last I've published Baby Dumpling! Many thanks to my lovely test knitters xx
> This pattern includes directions for Dumpling, (knitted flat, feet, legs, body and head in one piece) and assembled. I have included a detailed step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you create the sweetest of baby.
> 
> Also included are lots of outfits for both boys and girls. These include:
> 
> 4 pairs of shoes
> Sleep suit or Onesie
> Knickers or Soakers
> Pinafore dress
> Romper suit
> 2 hats
> Sweaters
> Joggers/leggings
> Jacket
> and baby's very own lamb cuddly blanket.
> 
> A lovely stash buster!
> 
> Price: $6/£3.60
> 
> Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/229844278/baby-dumpling
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-dumpling Or for more information and additional links:


Wow Pat what a lot we got :-D 
You must have been very busy, I've just downloaded the pattern and I will add it to my Poppet work bag as it will take similar yarn etc. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Definitely another winner. They're incredibly cute and so many extras in the pattern. Brilliant as always :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> Oh no! Looks like I'll be busy making babies!


and you do not need to work up a sweat, love it


----------



## CU Volunteer

PAT Another winner. This will be my first doll as I cannot resist. UFO's are off to the corner. I am off to the yarn store before they close up for the night. My hands are itching to start on my Baby Dumpling.
Luv her unless she. turns out to be a he.. Will keep you posted on my progress


----------



## tat'sgran

You amaze me angel..50 pages.. I know full well how long this took you to design and get ready to distribute.. The pattern is a winner for sure and I am truly happy for you. Isn't it amazing how our life guides us to the next design..God bless your new grandbaby and may she be surrounded by a mass of Dumplings and Poppets.. Hugs, xo wendy


----------



## jeannietta

Another great pattern! I'm still working on rabbits and poppets - but can't wait to try this one. Thanks!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for your lovely comments. 

Yes its a big pattern, apologies for that, with the step by step guide and the outfits it just sort of grew


----------



## vera M

I started My little dumpling yesterday . I am on second leg now I am enjoying it I dont know if to make a girl or a boy this time the only thing that worries me is the face I never seem to be able to get the face correct The knitting is not a problem its the way my dolls face never seem to look happy children but will keep trying with faces .
Has anyone else started there baby ? and will it be a boy or a girl ?


----------



## Gypsycream

vera M said:


> I started My little dumpling yesterday . I am on second leg now I am enjoying it I dont know if to make a girl or a boy this time the only thing that worries me is the face I never seem to be able to get the face correct The knitting is not a problem its the way my dolls face never seem to look happy children but will keep trying with faces .
> Has anyone else started there baby ? and will it be a boy or a girl ?


You are coming along nicely Vera. As to the face, you will see that this pattern calls for 20mm eyes, if you are using safety eyes that is. I find the big eyes help to create an innocent face, keep the position of the eyes fairly close to the nose, I think mine are about 5 or 6 rows, and play with the position until you are happy with them. Don't forget to push a little stuffing onto the stem of the eye before pushing on the washer. And make sure you stuff the head firmly, top up the stuffing when you've done the eyes  I'm sure your Dumpling is going to be lovely.


----------



## gloriam

Pat, as usual you have out done yourself. Really love the hair, it just makes them so adorable.


----------



## janis blondel

Just had to get the pattern. Goodness knows were all the spare time is coming from to knit them but I could never resist your patterns. Must say it's great to hear from Donniek you are missed.


----------



## Gypsycream

gloriam said:


> Pat, as usual you have out done yourself. Really love the hair, it just makes them so adorable.


 Thank you  The hair is so easy too


----------



## bettyirene

A pat on the back for you Pat - these are amazing.


----------



## birkdaleknitter

Wow Pat, you're unstoppable. I love this pattern everything is just so cute.


----------



## mikebkk

Adorable!


----------



## lil rayma

Your ideas and creativity keep getting better and better. Love, love, love this new little baby. Thank you.


----------



## BabyBird

I am smiling )))


----------



## Windbeam

Adorable pattern!


----------



## laurie4

omg this is georgeous and to say my last project from the parade is still on my needles it will get done soon I hope lol, but will just have to order this pattern thanks Pat


----------



## Bunbun

I'm on the dress for my poppet with maryjanes and I'm thinking "how does this lady know how to design these things with all their stitches" firstly, you HAVE to be a mathematician for sure---- it just boggles my mind and now we have new babies. Thanks for the newbies and of course the poppets. I feel like I'm in my 2nd childhood I love these dolls so much. :O)


----------



## BobzMum

Awesome, as always
Thanks Pat.


----------



## cgcharles

Oh no! One more thing on my to do list. Adorable.


----------



## toto

This looks lovely. My printer is broken; I know 50 pages is a lot; but, any way I can get the pattern mailed?


----------



## Isuel

So sweet!


----------



## Gypsycream

toto said:


> This looks lovely. My printer is broken; I know 50 pages is a lot; but, any way I can get the pattern mailed?


I'm sorry but the cost of postage to the US is just so expensive. I sent a pattern out recently and it cost me over £20!! That's good old Royal Mail for you, struggling to make a profit so they put their prices up! Really sorry


----------



## Cardelo

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my goodness! Just when I think you can't create anything cuter you do. Just adorable!


I couldn't agree more! I had to rush right over and purchase this pattern. My goodness, so much included in this one. THANK YOU! :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb

Couldn't resist. After making Muriel Elaine poppet. I just had to buy this pattern. Love it and it comes with so much extra.


----------



## Woodsywife

These are soooooo adorable. I have 2 new baby girls joining the family (1 has and other is next month). Of course I waited to last minute and have nothing done.


----------



## nab

Well Pat you did it again. These babies are adorable. I still haven't completed my Poppet, but it is because I have not found the right color for the skin. I am almost done with my school creatures, so these will be my priority. Thanks again for such a wonderful creation. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

I agree with all of the comments. Great pattern and an excellent price. I have already purchased it and can't wait to start knitting one. I have a few other projects I'm working on right now, but as soon as I have them finished - I will be starting one of the little baby dumplings.

Thanks Pat for a wonderful pattern 

Valerie


----------



## Katsch

Looks like we will be seeing lots of dumplings soon.


----------



## TabathaJoy

They are so adorable! Another wonderful pattern, Pat. You are so amazing and talented.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Adorable babies, love their little outfits!


----------



## cablemable

See Miss Pat I told you earlier that I wouldn't tell your
secret! Love the out come. Can't wait to purchase this pattern. How about a workshop and "baby" parade? Thanks again for such a great pattern!


----------



## RosD

They are so beautiful Pat, I love all of them. You are an amazing designer!!! &#128158;


----------



## knitnanny

OMG! How precious these are. Another winner....


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww thanks guys, you really are the best xxxx Without your support and encouragement I would still be designing bears lol! But you all push me to try new things and look what happens.

As for the maths comment, I have to thank my test knitters for working out "my" maths lol!


----------



## yona

What a lovely pattern and so many outfits.


----------



## SallyAnn

Oh Pat, that is THE cutest knitted baby I have EVER seen!! You are amazing!!! I LOVE it! Definitely gotta have one of these soon!!


----------



## cablemable

I just purchased the pattern and started to knit! I haven't decided if this baby is to be a girl or a boy. I am using a US 9 for needles. I know the finished product will be larger but with the flesh tone yarn that comes from my stash I should be ok ,will let you know the size when I am finished.


----------



## itzzbarb

This is a wonderful, sweet baby. Going to buy the pattern now. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Rainebo

OMG! Just got back from a trip and saw these, Pat! Too much cuteness going on here!!! Sweetness overload!


----------



## StellasKnits

Once again, a star pattern is born! We'll have to wrap this one up since it's reached our 5 page limit. Thank you Pat for bringing us one of your fabulous creations


----------

